# is $100 good for a super lightweight tri bike?



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/392263360.html


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats hot


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*guess the weight...*

there is no weight stated in the ad, but i figure it must be sub-15 lb at least.
super lightweight - it might even be sub-13.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

no, but $80 is.


----------

